# Off to Pickup a giant N lot Pics tonite



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

so I did some hunting around and found a guy selling out of the hobby he has over 100 freight cars that he will only sell together and they are all brand new in their cases. couldn't pass it up so i'll be on my way to get them in about an hour. there are lots of cars i will be selling off cause i don't want them but i had to buy the entire lot no picking and choosing.


so pics in a bit!!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe be interested, if Louisville wins the NCAA tonight. If not, it might be a while until I can.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 17, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

awesome, might have to buy a few of them from you


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Carl said:


> Maybe be interested, if Louisville wins the NCAA tonight. If not, it might be a while until I can.


So, you're saying it'll be awhile...

BTW, *go blue*!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ok i'm back and got boxes of stuff!!!!!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

some of the lot










*Red Caboose*









*Deluxe Innovations*









Atlas








































































*Mixed Bachmann, Intermountain, Walthers*









*Athearn*









*Kato*









oh there's more but enough sorting and pics for now


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok I've gone through the rest of them this morning and will be posting the for sale thread in a few. If I don't list something that's in this thread that you want PM me and maybe we can work something out


----------

